# Amir Khan announces he is fighting Canelo on Cinco De Mayo



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694566161271427072
How the fuck does one embed tweets on this site?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694566161271427072
Edit: Sorted out the embedding.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

This is real? Wow. Respect to Khan if true. Canelo by savage KO


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Respect to Khan? 

He is cashing out here, he ain't nothin but a whore for the $$


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm gonna enjoy this fight...short as it may be. Hopefully Khan doesn't die in the ring though.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

The 155lbs WBC Boxing Title :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Canelo is a fucking cunt. What a mockery of middleweight lineage this fight is. Holy shit. Fuck this fight. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Respect to Khan?
> 
> He is cashing out here, he ain't nothin but a whore for the $$


I'm not a Khan fan at all. Pretty much can't stand him. But he was making good money fighting fringe guys. Certainly didn't have to risk this potential massacre.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Wait is this actually true ? Thought it was a wind up.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

1) khan is dead
2) 155 title


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> The 155lbs WBC Boxing Title :lol:


That phrase is why I was heistant to believe this but we all know that Khan is a dope.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> Wait is this actually true ? Thought it was a wind up.


Boxing Scene reporting it as true.

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-vs-khan-set-7-t-mobile-arena-las-vegas--100963


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Already Canelo's reign is a bigger joke than Cotto's was.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Holy shit he'll get killed :rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

espn reporting it too


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

This is true. Oscar just announced it on KTLA.


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

That's a very random fight. When I saw the headline about middleweight title I presumed it was actually at middleweight. I suppose 155lbs makes it slightly less likely Khan will be literally killed. However, think there's still a fairly good chance.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

If Canelo backs out of the GGG fight after this, then he is a bitch. A big fucking, ****** bitch.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Canelo is a fucking cunt. What a mockery of middleweight lineage this fight is. Holy shit. Fuck this fight. Absolutely disgusting.


Shut up you boring bastard, an agreement is already in place for the GGG fight, no one gives a fuck who he fights before that. It was either going to be a subpar opponent at 160 or something like this, which for boxing fans, is clearly better.

EVERYONE wants to see Khan get destroyed and DLH isn't going to pass up this opportunity to both make money and get rid of Khan.

Exciting fight that likely ends in a vicious KO.

Canelo ain't in no rush, he can afford fights like this, he isn't going to give a singular fuck about people like your self bringing up Middleweight lineage, which in reality, means absolutely fuck all.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Exactly. The plan was announced both GGG and Canelo would have a fight each before the September fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This message is hidden because TFG is on your ignore list.


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

Shocking doesn't describe this. Completely out of left field


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh yeah, forgot about the little shit^ spitting his dummy out and getting all high and mighty because he can't handle the fact Haye is a legitimate contender. 

Absolute head case he is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

naw that can't be real


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

What the fuck? Canelo fighting a WELTERWEIGHT (a fairly unproven one at that) for the lineal middleweight title?!? :gsg


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My brain can't process this right now.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

This is pretty mad. I'm waiting for someone to confirm it's a joke.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:lol: Can you be charged with murder before the act?

Very strange announcement btw


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about the little shit^ spitting his dummy out and getting all high and mighty because he can't handle the fact Haye is a legitimate contender.
> 
> Absolute head case he is.


because haye KO'd de mori he is sudddenly a top contender

nah, chill with that, lets see haye in with a somewhat decent heavyweight, then you can call him a legit contender

guy hasnt been in with anyone legitimate since Chisora


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Smirk said:


> I'm not a Khan fan at all. Pretty much can't stand him. But he was making good money fighting fringe guys. Certainly didn't have to risk this potential massacre.


He was making max what 2-3mil?

Now he sets up his pension funds getting knocked out for 10-15mil


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

It's a fun fight that makes money people, get over yourselves and take it for what it is. 

The GGG fight will happen next regardless, if it doesn't, that's when you shit on him. 

All he has done here is get himself involved in a big PPV fight that will further hype up his next bout and see him get to KO AmereCon brutally. Who in the right mind would choose a tune up at 160 over this fight if it was offered? It's a fucking no brainer, relatively easy KO win, big money, PPV, Cinco De Mayo etc.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

My brain froze for 5 seconds when I saw this, how does this fight make sense for anyone?

Khan is an idiot he should have fought Brook and at least made it competitive up until he got ktfo, Canslo will demolish him in 3 rounds


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

This is a cherry pick by canelhoe. 

Fighting a guy that was dropped by bums and went life and death with Mr caged animal Chris Algieri


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Truly surprised here. Canelo must get a big KO here or he'll look bad. 

They better have a decent undercard.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

I saw this video on my Facebook feed and I had to triple take if this is real life. Looking forward to this :bbb:bbb


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Amere con has nothing to lose in this fight. If he loses he takes laughs off to the bank and says "ahh well he was too big for me"


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> because haye KO'd de mori he is sudddenly a top contender
> 
> nah, chill with that, lets see haye in with a somewhat decent heavyweight, then you can call him a legit contender
> 
> guy hasnt been in with anyone legitimate since Chisora


Making stuff up now?

I said he has a legitimate place in the division and has a style that can cause serious problems for the other top heavies.

I didn't say he was now a top heavyweight contender because of one win, I said more than once that he needs to concentrate on getting up the rankings and it looks like he's doing that if he fights Jennings next.

Pretty much everyone agrees, an active David Haye is a good addition to the division, only a retard would dispute it, which was effectively what happened.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

OneTime said:


> This is a cherry pick by canelhoe.
> 
> Fighting a guy that was dropped by bums and went life and death with Mr caged animal Chris Algieri


Thing is as long as Canelo fights GGG in September who can blame him for a big money tune up, probably the easiest money he will ever make


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Amere con has nothing to lose in this fight. If he loses he takes laughs off to the bank and says "ahh well he was too big for me"


Exactly, and his stock goes up by fighting arguably the biggest star in boxing atm. Means he can go back and chase another big pay day.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

OneTime said:


> He was making max what 2-3mil?
> 
> Now he sets up his pension funds getting knocked out for 10-15mil


No shame in that. Fighters should get compensated well for taking risks.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is as long as Canelo fights GGG in September who can blame him for a big money tune up, probably the easiest money he will ever make


There are so many other better tune up fights out there. An unproven welterweight who went life and death with Algieri? Nah no thanks.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

More to come May 7!


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is as long as Canelo fights GGG in September who can blame him for a big money tune up, probably the easiest money he will ever make


Exactly.

No one gives a fuck about anything other than Canelo v GGG, which was never happening yet anyway. No brainer for Canelo, everyone would do the same.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Amere con has nothing to lose in this fight.


His life...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck. What if Khan gets the upset? You better believe Mayweather's coming back out of retirement for the MW WBC and lineal titles at 147.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow. I remember DLH talking about this but I didnt think he was serious.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

TFG said:


> It's a fun fight that makes money people, get over yourselves and take it for what it is.
> 
> The GGG fight will happen next regardless, if it doesn't, that's when you shit on him.
> 
> All he has done here is get himself involved in a big PPV fight that will further hype up his next bout and see him get to KO AmereCon brutally. Who in the right mind would choose a tune up at 160 over this fight if it was offered? It's a fucking no brainer, relatively easy KO win, big money, PPV, Cinco De Mayo etc.


But that's the big fucking farce about this; It's about as safe a bet as Canelo can hope for. Why the fuck should he be paid to fight ANOTHER blown-up light welter?!?


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not sold on Canelos power, However he hits more than hard enough to destroy Khan, he would literally have to fight the perfect fight to win this, Canelo being a counter puncher will almost certainly time one of his flurries "Swift" style and catch him clean. This is a fun fight, it will piss all over the Cotto fight action wise.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

so wait. does this mean if khan wins we see khan v ggg??? :rofl


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> I'm not sold on Canelos power, However he hits more than hard enough to destroy Khan, he would literally have to fight the perfect fight to win this, Canelo being a counter puncher will almost certainly time one of his flurries "Swift" style and catch him clean. This is a fun fight, it will piss all over the Cotto fight action wise.


I'm willing to bet everything that Canelo hits harder than Prescott and Garcia...


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> I'm not sold on Canelos power, However he hits more than hard enough to destroy Khan, he would literally have to fight the perfect fight to win this, Canelo being a counter puncher will almost certainly time one of his flurries "Swift" style and catch him clean. This is a fun fight, it will piss all over the Cotto fight action wise.


I think Canelo's got good power in his shots, but not that much snap.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Can't believe people are defending such a cherry pick. This reminds me of the time mayweather brought marquez up 2 weight divisions except marquez was a better fighter than amere con


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I'm willing to bet everything that Canelo hits harder than Prescott and Garcia...


Don't forget Michael gomez, Willie limond and the host of other bums who dropped him.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Not going to lie from an entertainment factor this is the one fight in 2016 that has got me excited so far


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd bet my house that James Kirkland would knock Khan the Fuck out


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Words cannot describe the confusion I'm experiencing at this moment...

This is literally one of those, "Hey, who would win? (insert fighter you like) or (insert smaller fighter you don't like that would get killed)?" questions turned into a reality.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

TFG said:


> Exactly.
> 
> No one gives a fuck about anything other than Canelo v GGG, which was never happening yet anyway. No brainer for Canelo, everyone would do the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Here you make it sound like a concession you're prepared to make.

when actually you are just completely in support of this fight. That means you are a fucking idiot who doesn't support the natural order of boxing. The match up is a fucking rort from Canelos perspective. From Khans perspective he's just getting KTFO for a pay cheque.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Respect to Khan?
> 
> He is cashing out here, he ain't nothin but a whore for the $$


If it was true then he would be fighting brook.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Felix said:


> But that's the big fucking farce about this; It's about as safe a bet as Canelo can hope for. Why the fuck should he be paid to fight ANOTHER blown-up light welter?!?


He gets paid because people will buy the fight, which obviously means people want to see the fight. If everyone had your attitude to the fight, it wouldn't be a big pay day, because no one would buy it. You create your own value, which is why it's ridiculous to question a fighters pay, you only ever get what your worth to the promoter and network.

Consider the decision making process, why on earth would Canelo choose a tune up fight against a none threat at 160, when a big name fighter is challenging him at his current weight for a big PPV fight on Cinco De Mayo? You think he gives a fuck what weight Khan fights at? Nah, not his problem. If Khan wants to fight and the promoter wants to put it, you can't blame Canelo for signing up and cashing a quick cheque. Especially not when he's already committed to fighting GGG afterwards.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll end myself laughing if Khan becomes the middleweight champion


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

One to watch said:


> If it was true then he would be fighting brook.


What was he gonna make fighting Kell?


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

WTF? Why is the WBC even sanctioning this fight? This is as bad as Garcia vs Salka.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

What the fuck is the 155lbs WBC title that Khan says he's fighting for?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> What was he gonna make fighting Kell?


5 million guarenteed i believe.maybe more?

That's english pounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

There are clowns really defending this farce? I'm a Canelo fan, but this fight is complete bullshit. We were expecting Willie Monroe Jr or Rosado. Possibly Lemiuex and we get fricken Amir Khan? Amir Khan who got stunned by Chris Algieri?










What is this crap? I can't even believe it's real because the fight is so bad. I doubt Khan even gets more money for this fight than he would have for the Brook fight


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Here you make it sound like a concession you're prepared to make.
> 
> when actually you are just completely in support of this fight. That means you are a fucking idiot who doesn't support the natural order of boxing. The match up is a fucking rort from Canelos perspective. From Khans perspective he's just getting KTFO.


'Natural order of boxing' - sort your fucking head out, where have you been for the last 20 years to believe that there's such a thing?

This was never going to be a big fight for Canelo, DLH was never putting him in with anyone who could threaten the GGG fight. Do I support a fight that will see my most hated fighter KO'd in what will likely be an awesome fight? Yeah of course I do. When it's a nothing fight anyway, I take that over a 160 tune up any day of the week.

If it was this over the Cotto fight or the GGG fight then I'd be annoyed obviously, but it isn't. The whole point of this fight is to hype the GGG fight.

Gabe fucking Rosado is one of the guys who is causing all this butthurt? It's just as much a fucking mismatch as this fight. It would also bomb on PPV and produce a straight forward win for Canelo, rather than a hilarious KO.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

First thing that came to my mind was excitement after reading the thread's headline. Might just be the Khan fan in me, but I think he has a chance. He'll need to be very cautious, though.

I think you guys are disappointed about the lineage, but I never put any emphasis on Cotto's title. We all know Golovkin is the real #1 of the division. I always thought of Cotto and Canelo's reign as an aside.

Plus, I have to say that I like this fight better than the Rosado one which everyone thought it was. We all knew Canelo wouldn't fight anyone huge since he got this optional. Plus, Golovkin had the chance to push his mandatory status, and he and his team agreed to allow Canelo this optional defense. Golovkin definitely shot himself in the foot as his options are slim as well.

I also think De La Hoya always sought to fight a welterweight. Bradley and Rios were also in talks to get the fight if you guys remember.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

People would rather see rosado?

:-(

Nothing wrong with this fight.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Khan is going to get raped.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> People would rather see rosado?
> 
> :-(
> 
> Nothing wrong with this fight.


I mean arguing Rosado over Khan. You know damn well it would've been a bad defense regardless. Lemieux would've been better than anyone, but he has a fight coming up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> People would rather see rosado?
> 
> :-(
> 
> Nothing wrong with this fight.


Nothing wrong with dragging up a welterweight with a bad chin up to fight for the middleweight title in his first fight? And personally I didn't want Rosado, but he was at least an actual middleweight. If Canelo fought Rosado, it would have proven to me that he was getting ready to fight GGG. Him fighting a welterweight at 155 gives me good indication that Canelo vs GGG won't be happening in September


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

TFG said:


> 'Natural order of boxing' - sort your fucking head out, where have you been for the last 20 years to believe that there's such a thing?
> 
> This was never going to be a big fight for Canelo, DLH was never putting him in with anyone who could threaten the GGG fight. Do I support a fight that will see my most hated fighter KO'd in what will likely be an awesome fight? Yeah of course I do. When it's a nothing fight anyway, I take that over a 160 tune up any day of the week.
> 
> ...


An awesome fight or do you mean an awesome Knock out? And Gabe was undeserving of a title shot but lightyears more qualified to fight for it than Khan


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Canelo cherry picking Khan to avoid a huge PPV clash with box office movie star Gabe Rosado :-(

The natural order of boxing is fucked, I'm outta here.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

TFG said:


> He gets paid because people will buy the fight, which obviously means people want to see the fight. If everyone had your attitude to the fight, it wouldn't be a big pay day, because no one would buy it. You create your own value, which is why it's ridiculous to question a fighters pay, you only ever get what your worth to the promoter and network.
> 
> Consider the decision making process, why on earth would Canelo choose a tune up fight against a none threat at 160, when a big name fighter is challenging him at his current weight for a big PPV fight on Cinco De Mayo? You think he gives a fuck what weight Khan fights at? Nah, not his problem. If Khan wants to fight and the promoter wants to put it, you can't blame Canelo for signing up and cashing a quick cheque. Especially not when he's already committed to fighting GGG afterwards.


I can't blame him but that doesn't stop it being a pisstake.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Khan's ego got him out the Brook fight, which would've been somewhat exciting.

We all knew he was looking to cash out, but cashing out on Canelo? Oh geez, Oscar De La Hoya probably laughing as we speak.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Canelo cherry picking Khan to avoid a huge PPV clash with box office movie star Gabe Rosado :-(
> 
> The natural order of boxing is fucked, I'm outta here.


Canelo should have Marquez. That would have been a huge blockbuster right there. Much better than facing an actual middleweight.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> An awesome fight or do you mean an awesome Knock out? And Gabe was undeserving of a title shot but lightyears more qualified to fight for it than Khan


Probably an awesome fight, either Khan gets KO'd clean which would be awesome, or he gets dropped multiple times before being KO'd later in the fight, which would be awesome. If Khan wins then it's got to be something special, which would be awful and awesome at the same time.

Entertainment still comes first, especially in a fight that was never, ever going to be a resume highlight anyway.

The title has never had any value anyway, not sure why people are now pretending it does.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

First Josesito Lopez, now Amir Khan :lol:

Boxing's mismatches are killing this sport.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

OneTime said:


> There are so many other better tune up fights out there. An unproven welterweight who went life and death with Algieri? Nah no thanks.


Money talks, why not get one more big payday before going in with your hardest opponent yet, the only tune ups for Canelo is at 160 but he doesnt want to move there yet


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

You know what after initially laughing my arse off, I think stylistically Khan can make Alvarez look terrible here, only problem is Saul just has to land one bomb and Khan will be done but Sauls gonna have trouble with Khans speed and flurries.

Khan has a longer reach and quicker feet to go with that, I can see him causig Alvarez problems early at least. Don't think he will keep it up for twelve round but I actually think this is an intriguing fight and for once a good move by Khan. Big money fight, if he loses he was jumping up two divisions (154 and 155 :rofl) and is expected to get pasted. If he wins then he'll get major credit.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo should have Marquez. That would have been a huge blockbuster right there. Much better than facing an actual middleweight.


Why do you care so much about him fighting an actual Middlewight? The title he won was never of any true value anyway if we're gunna get all lineage.

He's agreed to fight the best Middleweight in the world right after this fight, so yeah I don't really give a fuck what happens between this point and then. I'd like to see the most exciting fight considering it's not going to be anyone of danger anyway, and for me I will get way more pleasure seeing Khan KO'd than Gabe Rosado TKO'd in the 8th round. Sorry for being a selfish boxing fan and putting entertainment over a pretend title lineage.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You know what after initially laughing my arse off, I think stylistically Khan can make Alvarez look terrible here, only problem is Saul just has to land one bomb and Khan will be done but Sauls gonna have trouble with Khans speed and flurries.
> 
> Khan has a longer reach and quicker feet to go with that, I can see him causig Alvarez problems early at least. Don't think he will keep it up for twelve round but I actually think this is an intriguing fight and for once a good move by Khan. Big money fight, if he loses he was jumping up two divisions (154 and 155 :rofl) and is expected to get pasted. If he wins then he'll get major credit.


Yes, yes.. styles this and styles that.

This fight will once again provide us with a great example of why there are weight classes. Canelo will come in at 170lbs and knock Khan out cold.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You know what after initially laughing my arse off, I think stylistically Khan can make Alvarez look terrible here, only problem is Saul just has to land one bomb and Khan will be done but Sauls gonna have trouble with Khans speed and flurries.
> 
> Khan has a longer reach and quicker feet to go with that, I can see him causig Alvarez problems early at least. Don't think he will keep it up for twelve round but I actually think this is an intriguing fight and for once a good move by Khan. Big money fight, if he loses he was jumping up two divisions (154 and 155 :rofl) and is expected to get pasted. If he wins then he'll get major credit.


This. It's a masterstroke by Khan.

Stylistically he matches up well with Canelo, and he has nothing to lose. Virtually everyone will be expecting him to get KO'd here (including me probably). Fuck I hope he actually pulls it off though, it would be worth it just to see Oscar's reaction afterwards :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Why do you care so much about him fighting an actual Middlewight? The title he won was never of any true value anyway if we're gunna get all lineage.
> 
> He's agreed to fight the best Middleweight in the world right after this fight, so yeah I don't really give a fuck what happens between this point and then. I'd like to see the most exciting fight considering it's not going to be anyone of danger anyway, and for me I will get way more pleasure seeing Khan KO'd than Gabe Rosado TKO'd in the 8th round. Sorry for being a selfish boxing fan and putting entertainment over a pretend title lineage.


He could at least fight a junior middleweight. If he fought Andrade, I would have been excited about that or a Charlo brother, Lara rematch, etc. Not a damn welterweight. I don't care as much about the lineal title as I do about an actual good fight.

And Canelo has agreed to NEGOTIATE a fight with GGG after this. He didn't sign any paperwork like Ward and Kovalev did. Plus he said he's still sticking to 155lbs and a 90/10 split.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> This. It's a masterstroke by Khan.
> 
> Stylistically he matches up well with Canelo, and he has nothing to lose. Virtually everyone will be expecting him to get KO'd here (including me probably). Fuck I hope he actually pulls it off though, it would be worth it just to see Oscar's reaction afterwards :lol:


If that were to happen, DLH would blow his bankroll on Dama Blanca and apply for celebrity rehab.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Think Khan wins this if i'm honest. This is such a random fuckign fight, but Khan is pussying out of a fight with Brook. Hopefully we still see Khan/Brook at the end of the year, doubt it though.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

*As long as* Canelo fights GGG this year, I'm fine with his taking an easy, big event warmup-type fight. This bout will be much more entertaining than a bloodletting against Rosado. Please. 

Now, Lemieux would make for a better opponent, but he's busy and there's too much risk he would spoil the Canelo/GGG apple cart. I'll definitely order this PPV and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't we just enjoy the funny side of this, the trolling Khan is going to put on Brook and Hearn alone is going to be gold, plus he is most likely going to come out with some shit like.

I'm glad Canelo has the balls to step into the ring with Amir Khan something we all know Floyd Mayweather was scared to do.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Bad defence for the title, but let's not get carried away. These guys are about the same height and have about the same reach... Sure Alvarez is built like a truck but you get my point. Guys can twist it around as much as they like, saying the MW champ is fighting a small WW, but Canelo hasn't really had a true MW fight yet (which is ridiculous in itself). We have a fight between two stars here, so I won't bitch. That being said, Canelo by KO.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

If Canelo fights Golovkin I'm OK with this but if he insists on defending his fake 155lb title he can fuck off


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If Canelo fights Golovkin I'm OK with this but if he insists on defending his fake 155lb title he can fuck off


:deal


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

THIS



OneTime said:


> Respect to Khan?
> 
> He is cashing out here, he ain't nothin but a whore for the $$


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If Canelo fights Golovkin I'm OK with this but if he insists on defending his fake 155lb title he can fuck off


Don't want to spoil the party but Khan's cleaning up at 155, 160 and then flattening the winner of Ward - Kovalev sometime in 2017.

TBE


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Bad defence for the title, but let's not get carried away. These guys are about the same height and have about the same reach... Sure Alvarez is built like a truck but you get my point. Guys can twist it around as much as they like, saying the MW champ is fighting a small WW, but Canelo hasn't really had a true MW fight yet (which is ridiculous in itself). We have a fight between two stars here, so I won't bitch. That being said, Canelo by KO.


People going crazy need to calm down. I agree with you.

Canelo also isn't a pressure fighter. I think Khan matches well with him.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't understand Khan's logic here. Khan vs Kell Brook is far better risk vs reward wise. He already has a shot of winning that fight and he'd probably make the same amount of money without getting his head separated from his shoulders.

Beat Kell Brook and you're seen by many as the best welter in the world. Somehow survive Canelo by a miracle with being turned into a highlight reel and at best you hold a fake champion ship and have all the top middleweight gunning to take your head off


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> People going crazy need to calm down. I agree with you.
> 
> Canelo also isn't a pressure fighter. I think Khan matches well with him.


Until Canelo lands his first good few punches, then Khan will buckle and go night-night.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He could at least fight a junior middleweight. If he fought Andrade, I would have been excited about that or a Charlo brother, Lara rematch, etc. Not a damn welterweight. I don't care as much about the lineal title as I do about an actual good fight.
> 
> And Canelo has agreed to NEGOTIATE a fight with GGG after this. He didn't sign any paperwork like Ward and Kovalev did. Plus he said he's still sticking to 155lbs and a 90/10 split.


Andrade? You're giving him shit for fighting Khan, because you'd rather see fights like Rosado and Andrade? Damn, modern day priorities of boxing fans are truly fucked up. This fight is clearly more exciting than both and already has forums exploding over it. If you can't understand why Canelo would choose Khan over Rosado, given the PPV money, hype, name recognition etc then you are crazy.

Canelo already agreed to drop the catchweight, according to Eric Gomez, so not sure where your information is coming from? The 90/10 thing is bullshit as well, a comment from Oscar which was in regards to a fight right now taken way too seriously as usual. If Canelo offers GGG 10% and refuses to budge then shit on him, at the moment we have no idea what the split would be.

And yeah they've agreed to negotiate, which is all they can do at the moment other than signing a fight before their next fights, which doesn't really happen anymore.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I don't understand Khan's logic here. Khan vs Kell Brook is far better risk vs reward wise. He already has a shot of winning that fight and he'd probably make the same amount of money with getting his head separated from his shoulders.


His ego got the better of him. He thinks he's above Brook in the hierarchy and that he deserved a shot against Mayweather or Pacquiao, and Canelo is as close as he can get to that. Khan is basically an entitled prick.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

While Kovalev is waiting to fight Ward in November, he should fight Andy Lee next


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> While Kovalev is waiting to fight Ward in November, he should fight Andy Lee next


Why not James Kirkland?

It'd be Kovalev's very own Josesito Lopez moment.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I don't understand Khan's logic here. Khan vs Kell Brook is far better risk vs reward wise. He already has a shot of winning that fight and he'd probably make the same amount of money without getting his head separated from his shoulders.
> 
> Beat Kell Brook and you're seen by many as the best welter in the world. Somehow survive Canelo by a miracle with being turned into a highlight reel and at best you hold a fake champion ship and have all the top middleweight gunning to take your head off


You're not considering the most important thing here which is ego.

A loss to Brook is like no other, this is the kid he's been looking down to for years and poking fun at constantly. If Brook KO'd him in front of 80k fans at Wembley, his ego would literally crumble.

If he loses to Canelo, it would probably be his easiest loss to take yet, given the monumental challenge.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanatos said:


> Think Khan wins this if i'm honest. This is such a random fuckign fight, but Khan is pussying out of a fight with Brook. Hopefully we still see Khan/Brook at the end of the year, doubt it though.


Wins what the event? probably, the actual fight no way, Canelo is going to come in at 175, Khan probably 160 and bloated

One counter from Canelo is going to destroy Khan


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> While Kovalev is waiting to fight Ward in November, he should fight Andy Lee next


If Canelo was offering Kovalev a PPV fight at his weight, would he reject it and fight Sakio Bika instead?


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Lampley said:


> His ego got the better of him. He thinks he's above Brook in the hierarchy and that he deserved a shot against Mayweather or Pacquiao, and Canelo is as close as he can get to that. Khan is basically an entitled prick.


Kell Brook would've done him anyways, but I think this fight will cost him his career.
Khan is not going to be the same after Canelo knocks him out in devastating fashion.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Lampley said:


> His ego got the better of him. He thinks he's above Brook in the hierarchy and that he deserved a shot against Mayweather or Pacquiao, and Canelo is as close as he can get to that. Khan is basically an entitled prick.


An entitled prick who's going to be brutally knocked the fuck out a couple of weeks before my birthday. Dreams do come true.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy fucking shit this is hilarious. 

Do people really think Canelo is going to face GGG at 160 after facing Khan at 155?

People were on here crying about diva Cotto disrespecting the titles but Canelo vs fucking Khan is acceptable? Glad to see people starting to realize fighters are in it for the payday and business, not facing the best competition... Sad that it's now acceptable by so many when they were so against it not long ago though... It's why we're seeing shit like this more and more.

Khan at 155 for the MW title, fuck me. :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Andrade? You're giving him shit for fighting Khan, because you'd rather see fights like Rosado and Andrade? Damn, modern day priorities of boxing fans are truly fucked up. This fight is clearly more exciting than both and already has forums exploding over it. If you can't understand why Canelo would choose Khan over Rosado, given the PPV money, hype, name recognition etc then you are crazy.
> 
> Canelo already agreed to drop the catchweight, according to Eric Gomez, so not sure where your information is coming from? The 90/10 thing is bullshit as well, a comment from Oscar which was in regards to a fight right now taken way too seriously as usual. If Canelo offers GGG 10% and refuses to budge then shit on him, at the moment we have no idea what the split would be.
> 
> And yeah they've agreed to negotiate, which is all they can do at the moment other than signing a fight before their next fights, which doesn't really happen anymore.


The only exciting thing about this fight is the KO reel ending it'll have. You can put Canelo vs any bum if you want to see that. I actually want to see the best fight the best. And I can see perfectly why Canelo would cherry pick Khan. I don't see why any fan would defend it.

And Gomez did say that, but Canelo turned back around and said he's sticking to it. And how do you know Oscar was playing? I thought he was playing about Khan fighting Canelo. 
Canelo still firm on 155-pounds for Golovkin showdown  January 15th
Alvarez Reportedly Dropping Catch-weight Gimmick And Will Face Golovkin At 160 December 15h

And Ward and Kovalev have just literally signed last week to fight each other in November. They have already agreed to the ring size, weight, purse split, etc.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Holy fucking shit this is hilarious.
> 
> Do people really think Canelo is going to face GGG at 160 after facing Khan at 155?
> 
> ...


A lot are probably the same ones that said "Martinez deserves an easy fight and a payday." A lot were defending Martinez for taking the Cotto fight. I hope these aren't the same people who are screaming a crying about Cotto and Canelo's defenses.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Why not James Kirkland?
> 
> It'd be Kovalev's very own Josesito Lopez moment.


Oh shit even better. Kirkland could give Kovalev some problems early on. It'd be an exciting fight until Kovalev knocks him out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> If Canelo was offering Kovalev a PPV fight at his weight, would he reject it and fight Sakio Bika instead?


Like I said, I can understand why Canelo would accept the fight. I have no idea why fans of boxing would accept it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> A lot are probably the same ones that said "Martinez deserves an easy fight and a payday." A lot were defending Martinez for taking the Cotto fight. I hope these aren't the same people who are screaming a crying about Cotto and Canelo's defenses.


I doubt they are the same, but could be.. I thought most of those bashing Martinez were saying he should face real competition, the same ones who were saying it for Cotto.. Now that it's Canelo, ehh it's okay to face Khan.

Do you think Cotto would have received a positive response for facing Khan at 155?
Do you think Martinez would have received a positive response for facing Khan at 155?

Fuuck no. :rofl

Edit:

And are you really comparing Cotto vs a hobbled Martinez and Khan vs Canelo? :huh


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i reckon this fight will do big numbers


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

One to watch said:


> If it was true then he would be fighting brook.


He's going to fight Canelo, lose, blame it on the weight, fight brook, lose then retire wealthy. Book it.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The only exciting thing about this fight is the KO reel ending it'll have. You can put Canelo vs any bum if you want to see that. I actually want to see the best fight the best. And I can see perfectly why Canelo would cherry pick Khan. I don't see why any fan would defend it.
> 
> And Gomez did say that, but Canelo turned back around and said he's sticking to it. And how do you know Oscar was playing? I thought he was playing about Khan fighting Canelo.
> Canelo still firm on 155-pounds for Golovkin showdown  January 15th
> ...


Yeah and highlight reel KO's are usually exciting, aren't they? You're using that is if it will be one tiny part of the fight that we shouldn't care about.

If you want to see the best fight the best then wait a few months and you will get exactly that, if it doesn't happen then assign the blame.

This was never going to be a 'best v best' fight, it's a safe fight for both guys, do you know who GGG is fighting?

Canelo hasn't cherry picked anything, it was always Oscars plan to make this fight because it sells and will be exciting. You seriously believe that after fighting Trout, Lara, Cotto etc, Canelo phones Oscar and pleads for a fight with Amir Khan, or do you believe Oscar has pitched to him a very easy pay day in a big PPV fight on Mexican Independance weekend? You've already said you understand why he'd take the fight, so talking about cherry picking etc makes no sense, it was going to be a shit opponent for both fighters no matter what. You can't act like this is some kind of disgrace, and then pitch Canelo v Andrade as an alternative.

Again, if the GGG fight doesn't get signed, go in on him, until then you don't know shit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I doubt they are the same, but could be.. I thought most of those bashing Martinez were saying he should face real competition, the same ones who were saying it for Cotto.. Now that it's Canelo, ehh it's okay to face Khan.
> 
> Do you think Cotto would have received a positive response for facing Khan at 155?
> Do you think Martinez would have received a positive response for facing Khan at 155?
> ...


Uh yeah, I guess you all of the sudden forgot that Martinez was the heavy favorite against Cotto or something?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Like I said, I can understand why Canelo would accept the fight. I have no idea why fans of boxing would accept it.


Because people still actually watch boxing for excitement, and this fight will deliver that. There's nothing to 'accept' about it, if Khan wants the fight then that's on him.

All of the fights you've listed as an alternative generate less money and less excitement/


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:

:rofl

I saw this in the morning, didn't give it much thought.
Thought back about the thread title and that I must have been dreaming about this forum.

Suddenly my eye falls on this thread again :lol:

I truly hope Khan wins so we can have Khan-Garcia 2 for the lineal middleweigh title at a 155 pound catchweight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Uh yeah, I guess you all of the sudden forgot that Martinez was the heavy favorite against Cotto or something?


A heavy favorite if healthy was what the vast majority of people said. There was that question about the fight, and Cotto actually had people backing him.. Some by KO even.

Do you think anyone will say Khan wins this? Is there anything you see about Canelo that may swing the fight in Khan's favor, like the questions about if Sergio is healthy?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This fight is pathetic and so are the people defending it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The most surprising thing about this match up is Khans willingness to sign the contact. He's typically seen as a risk averse puss most of the time. Maybe they gave him an offer he couldn't refuse


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I do think Khan will make Canelo look like shit until he gets caught by a jab or catches the wind of a hook.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Yeah and highlight reel KO's are usually exciting, aren't they? You're using that is if it will be one tiny part of the fight that we shouldn't care about.
> 
> If you want to see the best fight the best then wait a few months and you will get exactly that, if it doesn't happen then assign the blame.
> 
> ...


Canelo should fight Rod Salka then. And Canelo is a man and has put his foot down in the past. If he wanted a better opponent, he would get one. And it makes perfect sense for a lot of fighters to cherry pick. Didn't you listen to Angel Garcia's opinion on Thurman vs Porter?

Shit at one point in time, people were shitting on Mayweather because he was considering a fight with Khan,


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I don't understand Khan's logic here. Khan vs Kell Brook is far better risk vs reward wise. He already has a shot of winning that fight and he'd probably make the same amount of money without getting his head separated from his shoulders.
> 
> Beat Kell Brook and you're seen by many as the best welter in the world. Somehow survive Canelo by a miracle with being turned into a highlight reel and at best you hold a fake champion ship and have all the top middleweight gunning to take your head off


Seems like he's angling for two paydays and not one. He probably expects that the Brook fight will still be there after he loses to Canelo, and that he can sell the "I was too small" narrative and point to the PPV numbers from the Canelo fight for bargaining purposes.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh shit even better. Kirkland could give Kovalev some problems early on. It'd be an exciting fight until Kovalev knocks him out.


Or Golovkin vs Miguel Vazquez, he's like a Mexican Ward :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Or Golovkin vs Miguel Vazquez, he's like a Mexican Ward :hey


:lol: good one there. Vazquez has good movement and is pretty slick. I think that fight would be exciting.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

TFG said:


> Because people still actually watch boxing for excitement, and this fight will deliver that. There's nothing to 'accept' about it, if Khan wants the fight then that's on him.
> 
> All of the fights you've listed as an alternative generate less money and less excitement/


You seem to be equating "excitement" with "an extreme likelihood of a highlight-reel KO win for Canelo". :think


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> The most surprising thing about this match up is Khans willingness to sign the contact. He's typically seen as a risk averse puss most of the time. Maybe they gave him an offer he couldn't refuse


I'm sure Khan is getting paid nicely for this... And on top of it he's nowhere near a MW, and I highly doubt he has any plans to fight at MW after this. It's a big payday and he has a built in excuse for the loss. No reason for Khan not to take this, he's been KTFO before.. Just not for this type of money.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo should fight Rod Salka then. And Canelo is a man and has put his foot down in the past. If he wanted a better opponent, he would get one. And it makes perfect sense for a lot of fighters to cherry pick. Didn't you listen to Angel Garcia's opinion on Thurman vs Porter?
> 
> Shit at one point in time, people were shitting on Mayweather because he was considering a fight with Khan,


No he shouldn't, because Rod Salka isn't big PPV fight against a very well known fighter is it? Awful example mate.

They didn't land on Khan because he's the easiest, they chose him because its a very big fight that people will buy. The comparisons to Garcia make no sense for this eaxct reason.

DLH was never letting him in with a dangerous opponent before the GGG fight. The fights you are suggesting would make him much less money and add nothing to his career. GGG won't be fighting no killers either btw.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Really hope that Nelo moves up to 156 after this fight, golden division in the sport right now


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I don't understand Khan's logic here. Khan vs Kell Brook is far better risk vs reward wise. He already has a shot of winning that fight and he'd probably make the same amount of money without getting his head separated from his shoulders.
> 
> Beat Kell Brook and you're seen by many as the best welter in the world. Somehow survive Canelo by a miracle with being turned into a highlight reel and at best you hold a fake champion ship and have all the top middleweight gunning to take your head off


I'm fact he'd make much more money fighting Brook, makes no sense to me either


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

This might be the first fight when I will be rooting for Khan. I have no clue how he is going to stand up to the bigger Canelo's strength and power but I want him to do it. Choo choo I am on board the Khan express.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I'm fact he'd make much more money fighting Brook, makes no sense to me either


The Brook fight isn't going anywhere. When -and if- it happens, it will still do huge numbers in Wembley. Khan gets paid twice here.

I understand why he took the fight, but it doesn't make any sense for Canelo. Not if he's serious about facing GGG. This is very poor preparation for such a fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Opening odds aren't bad for Khan

Saul Alvarez 1.40	Amir Khan 2.80

For Comparison

Manny Pacquiao 1.31	Timothy Bradley Jr 3.26


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> No he shouldn't, because Rod Salka isn't big PPV fight against a very well known fighter is it? Awful example mate.
> 
> They didn't land on Khan because he's the easiest, they chose him because its a very big fight that people will buy. The comparisons to Garcia make no sense for this eaxct reason.
> 
> ...


Which one of these fights would you be cool with?

James Kirkland vs Sergey Kovalev
Amir Khan vs Gennady Golovkin
Lucian Bute vs Denis Lebedev
Nonito Donaire vs Takashi Uchiyama
Miguel Cotto vs James DeGale

All of these fights would generate a good amount of money and have "exciting" endings. Which ones do you think are acceptable?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

its gonna be painful to watch.
lord have mercy of Khan.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I'm sure Khan is getting paid nicely for this... And on top of it he's nowhere near a MW, and I highly doubt he has any plans to fight at MW after this. It's a big payday and he has a built in excuse for the loss. No reason for Khan not to take this, he's been KTFO before.. Just not for this type of money.


There's a built in excuse for sure and he is not even a close MW. Hell he only made his 147 debut 1 and half years ago against Collazo.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

:clap:


Very good fight

Khan has the speed to beat anyone on any night


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

atsch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> A heavy favorite if healthy was what the vast majority of people said. There was that question about the fight, and Cotto actually had people backing him.. Some by KO even.
> 
> Do you think anyone will say Khan wins this? Is there anything you see about Canelo that may swing the fight in Khan's favor, like the questions about if Sergio is healthy?


You're defending Cotto/Martinez and hating on this fight? I'm done. :rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The Brook fight isn't going anywhere. When -and if- it happens, it will still do huge numbers in Wembley. Khan gets paid twice here.
> 
> I understand why he took the fight, but it doesn't make any sense for Canelo. Not if he's serious about facing GGG. This is very poor preparation for such a fight.


Yeah it does absolutely nothing for Canelo in preparation for GGG. Does he take another tune up after this, or just give up on MW? Do we really think he's going to go from fighting Khan at 155 to facing GGG at 160 his next fight? I really don't understand how fans who want the GGG fight are okay with this at all...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You're defending Cotto/Martinez and hating on this fight? I'm done. :rofl


1, I didn't defend the fight.. I explained the differences in those 2 fights.. Do you not see the differences?

2, I'm perfectly fine with anyone who doesn't hate on this fight to be done with me. Please do. :cheers


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> You're defending Cotto/Martinez and hating on this fight? I'm done. :rofl


Cotto - Martinez was a very good fight on paper depending on how Martinez's knee was. His knee turned out to be done so it was a mismatch. Khan has absolutely no fucking chance here at all.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Cotto - Martinez was a very good fight on paper depending on how Martinez's knee was. His knee turned out to be done so it was a mismatch. Khan has absolutely no fucking chance here at all.


It doesn't even need to be explained dude.. Really it doesn't..


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

I want Khan to beat Canelo and take the GGG fight in his place. I'm pretty sure his chin would literally fly off and explode if GGG hit it with a jab.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Now I want to see Beterbiev-Guillermo Jones


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Just saw someone post this fight on Facebook with the caption..."Finally a fight worth watching. Its been a while" :rofl:rofl now you know why they made this fight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

dyna said:


> Now I want to see Beterbiev-Guillermo Rigondeaux


Fixed. :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Cotto - Martinez was a very good fight on paper depending on how Martinez's knee was. His knee turned out to be done so it was a mismatch. Khan has absolutely no fucking chance here at all.


I was one of Cotto's biggest supporters in this fight, and here is my quote.



Mexi-Box said:


> It seems like everyone is already back-pedaling and not giving Cotto any credit. We see a lot of predictions like: if Martinez's knee is fully recovered. Cotto has never been a big 154 lb. fighter nor should he even fight at 160 lbs., but if he wins, I will give him full credit.
> 
> I'm actually becoming a fan of Cotto because he's not afraid to take on all challenges. He shouldn't even be fighting at 160 lbs., and he'll be utilizing his boxing skills to beat a bigger man in Martinez (that's if he pulls it off).


People were only giving Cotto a chance if Martinez was hobbling on one leg, as Bogo says in that very same thread. I know how people like to look in hindsight, but you can see it in a lot of people's predictions. Hell, you are telling me it right now.

So let's say Martinez never had knee issues. Would that fight still be acceptable?

I also have to say that the entire 155 lb. thing was a joke from the beginning. I only like this fight because it's more exciting than Rosado. In truth, Canelo needs to fight Golovkin, only Golovkin.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> It doesn't even need to be explained dude.. Really it doesn't..


Yeah, it really doesn't need explaining. You have a small, 154 lb. fighter like Cotto fighting the lineal middleweight champion of the world and still Ring Magazine's p4p top 10 (IIRC). I'm not sure what there is to explain.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, it really doesn't need explaining. You have a small, 154 lb. fighter like Cotto fighting the lineal middleweight champion of the world and still Ring Magazine's p4p top 10 (IIRC). I'm not sure what there is to explain.


The fact that most people thought Martinez could be compromised due to injuries..


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Well, fuck me, Good luck to Amir I guess. I'd be surprised if it lasts more than 3 rounds, but ok. 

One can only presume this is for a massive pay check, he can't think he can win this, surely?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> The fact that most people thought Martinez could be compromised due to injuries..


Really? Most people thought Martinez was compromised? You're completely glossing over prediction threads that have Martinez as the huge, significant favorite. I can bump up Genaro's thread where he made the prediction that Cotto will KO Martinez. Everyone laughed their asses off.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Well, fuck me, Good luck to Amir I guess. I'd be surprised if it lasts more than 3 rounds, but ok.
> 
> One can only presume this is for a massive pay check, he can't think he can win this, surely?


Please don't underestimate Amir Khan's delusions.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Really? Most people thought Martinez was compromised? You're completely glossing over prediction threads that have Martinez as the huge, significant favorite. I can bump up Genaro's thread where he made the prediction that Cotto will KO Martinez. Everyone laughed their asses off.


Didn't say was, said could be compromised.. Just like I didn't defend the fight, I explained the differences.

No I'm not glossing over prediction threads.. You just said it yourself on the last page, people gave Cotto a chance if Martinez was not 100%. And most people thought it was a good enough chance for him to be compromised that it was brought up in most predictions on the fight. You keep ignoring that huge factor in the fight.

There is no factor like that in this fight. I haven't seen anyone compare the two but you.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Full respect to the retard, firstly for taking on the impossible and secondly calling it how it is, the 155lb wbc title


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

It'd be a good fight if 1, Canelo wasnt holding the MW titles and 2, Khan didnt have a glass jaw.
Unfortunately....

Could see Khans footspeed giving him problems but his jaw will let him down.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I was one of Cotto's biggest supporters in this fight, and here is my quote.
> 
> People were only giving Cotto a chance if Martinez was hobbling on one leg, as Bogo says in that very same thread. I know how people like to look in hindsight, but you can see it in a lot of people's predictions. Hell, you are telling me it right now.
> 
> ...


Wait I'm confused, I think we might be on the same side here. I thought Cotto - Martinez was a good fight and while I picked Martinez to win provided his knee was healthy I accepted Cotto could win and loved the chance he was taking. Whereas this fight stinks and is a money grabbing tool from Khan in an attempt to cash out.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Well, fuck me, Good luck to Amir I guess. I'd be surprised if it lasts more than 3 rounds, but ok.
> 
> One can only presume this is for a massive pay check, he can't think he can win this, surely?


It might less easy for Cotto than we think. We all picture Canelo KOing him during one of his wild combos, but I'm not sure he'll try those against Alvarez. He thought he could afford to sit on his punches against Garcia et al, but he might become intelligent and choose to jab and get the hell out. I don't think he's good enough of a boxer to win such a fight without flurrying, but it might be a bit more frustrating for Canelo (who doesn't cut the ring well) than we think.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Just to remind people, majority of Khans fights have been at lightweight, fucking lightweight, he's barely fought at welterweight, forget the catchweight, he's going up against a career light middleweight, who's clearly grown into a middleweight... This is a mismatch. 

That said... WARR KHAAAANNN!!!!!

Never thought I'll be saying that


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> :lol:
> 
> :rofl
> 
> ...


Respect to both fighters.

The best fighting the best - that's what it's all about.

@Zopilote


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Canelo looks outrageous value here... something is rotten in Denmark I swear :bart


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Canelo continuing the tradition of shaming the 160 title that Sergio started.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Which one of these fights would you be cool with?
> 
> James Kirkland vs Sergey Kovalev
> Amir Khan vs Gennady Golovkin
> ...


If all we are talking about is a quick tune up bout that wouldn't be against any dangerous opposition, as is the case here, any of those fights could happen and you wouldn't see me complaining. Unlike your self, I'm not going to shit on something I completely understand.

Canelo needs a tune up fight, Khan approaches him with the most money, the biggest name, he ain't gunna give a fuck what weight he usually fights off, Khan is the one who has to worry about that.

You're saying you understand why he would take that fight and asking him to fight someone better at the same time, but then giving names like Rosado and Andrade, worse fucking fighters than Khan for a start. None of whom would work on PPV either.

Canelo v Khan > Canelo v Rosado/Canelo v Andrade


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Respect to both fighters.
> 
> The best fighting the best - that's what it's all about.
> 
> @Zopilote


Amen.

After this, hopefully we can see the winner of Kovalev-Ward against Roman Gonzalez! For the undisputed p4p #1 spot!! :ibutt


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Khan will be doing the Chicken Dance the first time a punch lands flush on that fine china chin he owns. This can only end bad for Khan. Hope the canvas is fairly soft so he can at least be comfortable when he lands on it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol wow smh

Canelo better fight ggg next, this is embarrassing... 

Please someone pinch me. I want to wake up

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I actually liked Canelo before.. but fuck him, fucking punk ass idiot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> If all we are talking about is a quick tune up bout that wouldn't be against any dangerous opposition, as is the case here, any of those fights could happen and you wouldn't see me complaining. Unlike your self, I'm not going to shit on something I completely understand.
> 
> Canelo needs a tune up fight, Khan approaches him with the most money, the biggest name, he ain't gunna give a fuck what weight he usually fights off, Khan is the one who has to worry about that.
> 
> ...


:rofl ok, you have your position and I have mine.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Is this real life?

Khan is a fool. His ego has allowed him to dodge a very winnable Brook fight in order to fight Alvarez for less money. A fight he will get destroyed in.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> You're saying you understand why he would take that fight and asking him to fight someone better at the same time, but then giving names like Rosado and Andrade, worse fucking fighters than Khan for a start. None of whom would work on PPV either.
> *
> Canelo v Khan >/Canelo v Andrade*


That's fucking garbage. if Canelo fought Andrade before fighting Golovkin I'd give him huge props. Andrade is a much better, tougher fighter than Khan would be at 155. Tougher style, tougher fighter, more power, and more ring iq than fuckin Khan. Canelo will knock Khan out, I imagine starting with a counter. If it's anything less than Khan getting knocked out, then Canelo has failed here.

I would honestly rather have Canelo fight a REAL MIDDLEWEIGHT to acclimate himself to fighting someone like GGG, who is not only a real middleweight, but a fucking killer. Andrade would be closer to that than Khan. I would prefer Monroe to Khan honestly, or David Lemieux so he could prepare for the firepower that GGG will bring.

This fight is a complete farce, Khan does not deserve a shot at the lineal middleweight title.

@PityTheFool your wish came true


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

It feels like Canelo is giving a big fuck you to Suliaman as well.
They went out on a limb for him to try to legitimize him and he fucked them over too.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> That's fucking garbage. if Canelo fought Andrade before fighting Golovkin I'd give him huge props. Andrade is a much better, tougher fighter than Khan would be at 155. Tougher style, tougher fighter, more power, and more ring iq than fuckin Khan. Canelo will knock Khan out, I imagine starting with a counter. If it's anything less than Khan getting knocked out, then Canelo has failed here.
> 
> I would honestly rather have Canelo fight a REAL MIDDLEWEIGHT to acclimate himself to fighting someone like GGG, who is not only a real middleweight, but a fucking killer. Andrade would be closer to that than Khan. I would prefer Monroe to Khan honestly, or David Lemieux so he could prepare for the firepower that GGG will bring.
> 
> ...


Yeah Andrade tough fight..

Sorry @TFG I'm the biggest fan but I just want to choke someone... I have no words I'm in shock right now.

Any middleweight would have been better.. rosado, lemiex, cotto 2, anything but this garbage.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

One of the most surprising things about all this is that Khan managed to keep his mouth shut through negotiations. That guy knows the art of negotiating himself out of a fight.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> That's fucking garbage. if Canelo fought Andrade before fighting Golovkin I'd give him huge props. Andrade is a much better, tougher fighter than Khan would be at 155. Tougher style, tougher fighter, more power, and more ring iq than fuckin Khan. Canelo will knock Khan out, I imagine starting with a counter. If it's anything less than Khan getting knocked out, then Canelo has failed here.
> 
> I would honestly rather have Canelo fight a REAL MIDDLEWEIGHT to acclimate himself to fighting someone like GGG, who is not only a real middleweight, but a fucking killer. Andrade would be closer to that than Khan. I would prefer Monroe to Khan honestly, or David Lemieux so he could prepare for the firepower that GGG will bring.
> 
> ...


Both are easy wins for Canelo, Andrade is not a tough fight at all.

One is a big PPV fight in both the US and UK, the other isn't. Why would he not accept Khan's offer? To appease the tiny percentage of hardcore boxing fans that care about a title that never had any lineage in the first place?

As long as he fights GGG next it doesn't matter at all.

Cotto, Khan, GGG is fine by me. Hardly fucking Danny Garcia oppopsition is it?


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Khunt needs to bring his casket to the fight then.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> Both are easy wins for Canelo, Andrade is not a tough fight at all.
> 
> One is a big PPV fight in both the US and UK, the other isn't. Why would he not accept Khan's offer? To appease the tiny percentage of hardcore boxing fans that care about a title that never had any lineage in the first place?
> 
> ...


Yeah as long as he fight ggg next I'm good with it.. whatever.

But still damn man.. as a fan this sucks..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Doc said:


> *Yeah as long as he fight ggg next I'm good with it.. whatever.*
> 
> But still damn man.. as a fan this sucks..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Then what are you complaining about!?

This fight changes nothing to do with that fight, absolutely no evidence to suggest that, despite peoples theories.

GGG fight is the only one that matters, if he wants to make some money in the fight before that then so be it, it'd be a walk over fight for him anyway. Couldn't give a shit if it's Khan, Rosado or any other bum, as long as the fight everyone wants happens next.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> Then what are you complaining about!?
> 
> This fight changes nothing to do with that fight, absolutely no evidence to suggest that, despite peoples theories.
> 
> GGG fight is the only one that matters, if he wants to make some money in the fight before that then so be it, it'd be a walk over fight for him no matter what.


I'm complaining because I wanted rosado or lemiex at the very least.. but I will see the light at the end of the tunnel which is ggg Canelo and hope for that

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Both are easy wins for Canelo, Andrade is not a tough fight at all.
> 
> One is a big PPV fight in both the US and UK, the other isn't. Why would he not accept Khan's offer? To appease the tiny percentage of hardcore boxing fans that care about a title that never had any lineage in the first place?
> 
> ...


really? Andrade is not a tough fight?

Then we fundamentally disagree. It matters for Canelo preparing more for a middleweight, and, you know, DEFENDING the a title at a catchweight. It's lame and hopefully he doesn't pull that shit with GGG.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wig said:


> Canelo looks outrageous value here... something is rotten in Denmark I swear :bart


Might as well throw a couple hundred on this outcome. easy money


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Opening odds aren't bad for Khan
> 
> Saul Alvarez 1.40	Amir Khan 2.80


changed already
Saul Alvarez 1.35	Amir Khan 3.03


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> really? Andrade is not a tough fight?
> 
> Then we fundamentally disagree. It matters for Canelo preparing more for a middleweight, and, you know, DEFENDING the a title at a catchweight. It's lame and hopefully he doesn't pull that shit with GGG.


No, stylistically that's not a tough fight for him, feel free to breakdown to me why you think differently.

This 'preparing for a middleweight' shit is nonesense as well, he's already fought guys like Kirkland and Angulo, who weigh the same on fight night as many Middlewights. He doesn't need to prepare for a 5lb jump in weight. He already weighs more than GGG on fight night.

Couldn't care less about the title, it hasn't had any legitimacy in a while.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am surprised. Canelo will not get knocked out at that weight since Khan's right will not be that hard there, and Khan's chin cannot take the hard punches of Canelo. Like all of you, I see a knockout by Canelo, but what is Khan wins. That would really do something for his career. It is a risk for him, but if he wins that would be something.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

My comment on this is Khan could win if he had the discipline not to exchange at all, and he always seems to lose concentration in fights. And he doesn't have the punching power to get the guy out of there before this happens. Not a great pick in my mind as probably all of you are thinking, and surprising since Khan never seems to want to fight anyone tough.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

well this is WHY i don't believe in shitty Ass Canelo as a boxer...


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Yes, yes.. styles this and styles that.
> 
> This fight will once again provide us with a great example of why there are weight classes. Canelo will come in at 170lbs and knock Khan out cold.


Yup


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Making it past the 2nd round should be viewed as a success for Khan. He likely accepts that he's going to lose but is making a truck load of money to do so and therefore doesn't care. Shocking fight for Canelo though, what is he and Goldenboy thinking, nobody thinks Khan has a chance, its the worse cherry pick I've seen in years.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694614266788331520
That's two Haymon fighters on HBO now as the underdog also.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> My comment on this is Khan could win if he had the discipline not to exchange at all, and he always seems to lose concentration in fights. And he doesn't have the punching power to get the guy out of there before this happens. Not a great pick in my mind as probably all of you are thinking, and surprising since Khan never seems to want to fight anyone tough.


im not exactly a khan fan but if he wins, his rank climbs up drastically in my eyes,
to be fair it has climbed up just for taking this fight

imo i see khan winning 12 round decision, canelo will be left flat footed, will be missing and punching the air and watch him get all confused and frustrated...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Nothing wrong with dragging up a welterweight with a bad chin up to fight for the middleweight title in his first fight? And personally I didn't want Rosado, but he was at least an actual middleweight. If Canelo fought Rosado, it would have proven to me that he was getting ready to fight GGG. Him fighting a welterweight at 155 gives me good indication that Canelo vs GGG won't be happening in September


I think you're right. I don't think Canelo will budge from 157 MAX when they start negotiating. GGG would be smart to just accept the catchweight otherwise Canelo will just give up the belt because he's 'not ready to move up yet' and GGG is sitting at 160 with his thumb up his ass and nobody to fight. You can bet that the WBC is gonna try desperately to allow Canelo another defense. The WBC and HBO are desperate to make Canelo GGG so it's either gonna be at 157 or it doesn't happen til next year when Canelo decides to move up after fighting a couple of real middle weights. That's how I see it playing out.

Also this fight is a mockery for being sanctioned for the MW belt but the fight itself I'm more excited for than say a Rosado which would have been a boring 8 rd tko for Canelo. But like you said, this is definitely a sign that Canelo ain't moving to the full 160 any time soon.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694614266788331520
> That's two Haymon fighters on HBO now as the underdog also.


Don't like the fights at all, but I do like the fact that Haymon fighters are being featured on HBO... Maybe there's a slight possibility that a Kovalev-Stevenson fight can happen?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> I think you're right. I don't think Canelo will budge from 157 MAX when they start negotiating. GGG would be smart to just accept the catchweight otherwise Canelo will just give up the belt because he's 'not ready to move up yet' and GGG is sitting at 160 with his thumb up his ass and nobody to fight. You can bet that the WBC is gonna try desperately to allow Canelo another defense. The WBC and HBO are desperate to make Canelo GGG so it's either gonna be at 157 or it doesn't happen til next year when Canelo decides to move up after fighting a couple of real middle weights. That's how I see it playing out.
> 
> Also this fight is a mockery for being sanctioned for the MW belt but the fight itself I'm more excited for than say a Rosado which would have been a boring 8 rd tko for Canelo. But like you said, this is definitely a sign that Canelo ain't moving to the full 160 any time soon.


Yeah GGG would be wise to accept 157


Zopilote said:


> Don't like the fights at all, but I do like the fact that Haymon fighters are being featured on HBO... Maybe there's a slight possibility that a Kovalev-Stevenson fight can happen?


yeah that's what I'm hoping for. Maybe these garbage fights can lead to a big fight happening.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> That's fucking garbage. if Canelo fought Andrade before fighting Golovkin I'd give him huge props. Andrade is a much better, tougher fighter than Khan would be at 155. Tougher style, tougher fighter, more power, and more ring iq than fuckin Khan. Canelo will knock Khan out, I imagine starting with a counter. If it's anything less than Khan getting knocked out, then Canelo has failed here.
> 
> I would honestly rather have Canelo fight a REAL MIDDLEWEIGHT to acclimate himself to fighting someone like GGG, who is not only a real middleweight, but a fucking killer. Andrade would be closer to that than Khan. I would prefer Monroe to Khan honestly, or David Lemieux so he could prepare for the firepower that GGG will bring.
> 
> ...


It wasn't a wish mate.Khan was calling out Canelo on the Brit so when I saw opposition I suggested Canelo because he ticked all the boxes Khan was looking for and calling out Cotto showed clear intent.

But Worm/Scorpion got all butt-hurt and that was his exact response to my perfectly innocent post.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not suggesting for a minute Khan wins,but as i've said,his chin will (whilst far from being ultra reliable) be stronger if he can get two lbs of lean muscle in his legs and he can get more at this weight.
So many people don't realise that inability to recover often (as in the vast majority) comes from the legs and not the chin.
Ask Mackie Shilstone if you don't believe me.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

100% Bananas if Khan wins eh


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> im not exactly a khan fan but if he wins, his rank climbs up drastically in my eyes,
> to be fair it has climbed up just for taking this fight
> 
> imo i see khan winning 12 round decision, canelo will be left flat footed, will be missing and punching the air and watch him get all confused and frustrated...


there is something limited about Canelo vs. a boxer, but will Khan be able to avoid his punch is the big thing. One thing is, Canelo stayed away from Floyd, and I wonder if Khan is quick and can stun Canelo, can he then win a decision. Khan's chin vs. Canelo power is not very dependable.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm not suggesting for a minute Khan wins,but as i've said,his chin will (whilst far from being ultra reliable) be stronger if he can get two lbs of lean muscle in his legs and he can get more at this weight.
> So many people don't realise that inability to recover often (as in the vast majority) comes from the legs and not the chin.
> Ask Mackie Shilstone if you don't believe me.


Khan got his legs buckled by Algieri at 147. His chin won't be holding up against Canelo.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694614266788331520
> That's two Haymon fighters on HBO now as the underdog also.


Good sign Haymon's fighters are now starting to appear on HBO.. Glad Peter Nelson is acting like an adult businessman and doing what's best for the company.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Khan miraculously doesn't get KTFO before the fight ends does anyone see him winning a decision? Against Canelo, in the new Vegas arena? 


I don't...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Khan got his legs buckled by Algieri at 147. His chin won't be holding up against Canelo.


I'm not suggesting he will bball,but it has to be acknowledged that Chinny fighters benefit from higher weight.

I can just about remember a lanky guy from Detroit with a wonderful jab-cross whose chin benefitted from extra weight.

And before any of my hombres get upset,I'm not picking Khan.I just think the guy has got his balls back with interest.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

At best, Khan will box well for the first half of the fight before eventually being stopped. It's not just that Canelo is bigger and stronger, he's also a _much_ better fighter from a few years ago. Khan will have to overcome his skill/IQ as well as his overwhelming strength/power. Oh Amir, what a daunting task you've given yourself. Good luck.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm not suggesting he will bball,but it has to be acknowledged that Chinny fighters benefit from higher weight.
> 
> I can just about remember a lanky guy from Detroit with a wonderful jab-cross whose chin benefitted from extra weight.
> 
> And before any of my hombres get upset,I'm not picking Khan.I just think the guy has got his balls back with interest.


I normally agree with this, but Khan has been dropped at every weightclass he's fought at. His chin seems to have gotten worse after the Garcia fight also.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo may have cement feet, and may not be a pressure fighter, but neither was Garcia, and he also has cement feet. Canelo is bigger, stronger, and a good counter puncher himself. Khan will get savagely KOed. And as much as I would enjoy seeing that, it's still doesn't justify this farce of a fight.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesus fucking Christ...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I normally agree with this, but Khan has been dropped at every weightclass he's fought at. His chin seems to have gotten worse after the Garcia fight also.


I think it comes down to something quite simple my young Cuban exile friend.
Virgil can get Amir a game plan which vastly reduces his chances of getting sparked out (remember how VH said he'd have to make Amir "unlearn" everything he knew?
The problem is that Khan is so easily drawn into brawls,and his style under Virgil may produce some results but Khan always reverts to type and that's what makes him so watchable.
For the first time,he can afford to put in a good losing performance and I don't think Canelo spouts enough bile and vitriol to get Khan all fucked up on fight night.

I always slate Khan when I feel necessary and props go the same way,and I have to say this is a bitch move from Canelo (who I'm trying very hard to remain a fan of) and a ballsy move by Khan.
Given how much of a joke Amir's become I think he is due props here.
But still think he should've fought Garcia (Floyd back in September.Book it!) and does anyone know what way the WBC are using to pretend to pull the wool over our eyes this time?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

If the over is 7.5 I'm having it.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I honestly can't see how people can say that Khan has a chance. He is fast, but he's not smart about his speed. He's been countered by boxers less than Canelo and buckled by people who aren't even known to hit that hard. Khan is gonna get hurt in this fight and he's gonna get hurt bad. The only 50/50 thing in this fight for me is whether he gets Pacquiao'd or Hatton'ed...sleeping face up or face down. Basically, a heads or tails for boxing.

On the positive note, at least in my opinion, is after this fight, Canelo HAS to fight GGG or he becomes a big fucking joke to the boxing world.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

I hope the ringside doctors will have a defibrillator to hand.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Holy fucking shit this is hilarious.
> 
> Do people really think Canelo is going to face GGG at 160 after facing Khan at 155?
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Elite (May 22, 2013)

Finally.... Khan well meet his demise, cash out, and his annoying shout outs will be gone. People are hating, but we will see a fantastic KTFO.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

He fought Josesito Lopez. TBF he fought Mayweather, Trout, Lara, Cotto so no one cared afterwards rightfully so. Khan does nothing and this 155 crap should end guy walks around basically a light heavyweight might bite him one day. Andrade or a Charlo would've been acceptable but Canelo should try to get used to the weight. Doubt he goes to Khan to GGG so I wont hold hope for GGG-Canelo fight in '16 sadly.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

â€ª#â€ŽPray4Khanâ€¬


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

techks said:


> He fought Josesito Lopez. TBF he fought Mayweather, Trout, Lara, Cotto so no one cared afterwards rightfully so. Khan does nothing and this 155 crap should end guy walks around basically a light heavyweight might bite him one day. Andrade or a Charlo would've been acceptable but Canelo should try to get used to the weight. Doubt he goes to Khan to GGG so I wont hold hope for GGG-Canelo fight in '16 sadly.


His 155lb antics is getting old. He needs to shit or get off the pot. He's turning to be the biggest bitch in boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I think it comes down to something quite simple my young Cuban exile friend.
> Virgil can get Amir a game plan which vastly reduces his chances of getting sparked out (remember how VH said he'd have to make Amir "unlearn" everything he knew?
> The problem is that Khan is so easily drawn into brawls,and his style under Virgil may produce some results but Khan always reverts to type and that's what makes him so watchable.
> For the first time,he can afford to put in a good losing performance and I don't think Canelo spouts enough bile and vitriol to get Khan all fucked up on fight night.
> ...


I understand what you're saying, but the last two times I've seen him visibly hurt, it wasn't really from him being overly aggressive. Those times were against Algieri and Julio Diaz.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

No Fear said:


> I hope the ringside doctors will have a defibrillator to hand.


Also lets hope there's plenty of ringside doctors for the poor saps sitting at ringside who will be sliced from all the flying shards of Khans chin.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

you have to absolutely love amir khan

a guy born with balls of fuken steel with a chin of glass

he knows he has glass

everyone knows that he has glass

yet he just doesnt give two fuks


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694614266788331520
> That's two Haymon fighters on HBO now as the underdog also.


The only good thing about this whole situation. Fucken Khan man, Khan.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694619888669716480


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

techks said:


> He fought Josesito Lopez. TBF he fought Mayweather, Trout, Lara, Cotto so no one cared afterwards rightfully so. Khan does nothing and this 155 crap should end guy walks around basically a light heavyweight might bite him one day. Andrade or a Charlo would've been acceptable but Canelo should try to get used to the weight. Doubt he goes to Khan to GGG so I wont hold hope for GGG-Canelo fight in '16 sadly.


Good point, fought a shit fight in Riverside rocky but then gave us some good match ups with really high quality or dangerous stuff...

Hope they continue that trend after this farce of a fight.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Canelo is a fucking cunt. What a mockery of middleweight lineage this fight is. Holy shit. Fuck this fight. Absolutely disgusting.


Is this actually, technically, going to be for a MW title?

How is that even fucking possible?


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Could you imagine if Khan fought GGG? That would be something. Sanctioned murder. Instant death. Martyr to the kingdom of the dead.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

No Fear said:


> I hope the ringside doctors will have a defibrillator to hand.


Embalming fluid more like.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Khan really an Al Haymon fighter, though? Anyone remember when he was supposedly negotiating with Pacquiao for a fight. Didn't Arum say Al Haymon wasn't even involved or something? Like Khan had a different contract from the other fighters.

He's also still listed on the GBP website's roster.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It wasn't a wish mate.Khan was calling out Canelo on the Brit so when I saw opposition I suggested Canelo because he ticked all the boxes Khan was looking for and calling out Cotto showed clear intent.
> 
> But Worm/*Scorpion* got all butt-hurt and that was his exact response to my perfectly innocent post.


:-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Is Khan really an Al Haymon fighter, though? Anyone remember when he was supposedly negotiating with Pacquiao for a fight. Didn't Arum say Al Haymon wasn't even involved or something? Like Khan had a different contract from the other fighters.
> 
> He's also still listed on the GBP website's roster.


Khan and his father supposedly had all of the contact with GBP and they would go back and report to Haymon about the details. Here's what his dad said

Shah Khan explained to Sky Sports News HQ: "Amir always wanted a big fight and this is the reason he was chasing Floyd Mayweather, then Manny Pacquiao. After those guys, Alvarez is the guy out there. Amir wants the best fights, the big fights. Golden Boy [Promotions] got in touch with us and we were talking with [Amir's adviser] Al Haymon as well, and we all got together and made it happen. The fight was put to us and Amir has never ducked anybody. If it is a big fight, he stands up for it.
http://www.boxingscene.com/khans-fa...r-up-canelo-shot--100975#sthash.aDMkA3QO.dpuf

Khan also thanked Haymon earlier today on twitter


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

If Khan goes the distance and wins maybe 5 rds I would actually give him a pretty good chance at beating Garcia, Thurman, or Brook. 

We can sit here and list a hundred things wrong about this fight. But what good is that going to do? 

This is one of those type of fights that is like an unhealthy meal. We know it's bad for us but we've all indulged or do things we aren't supposed to do for whatever reason. If you think of this as tune up fight, it is possibly the best one ever made. I'll be watching for the shits and giggles. You will too.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> If Khan goes the distance and wins maybe 5 rds I would actually give him a pretty good chance at beating Garcia, Thurman, or Brook.
> 
> We can sit here and list a hundred things wrong about this fight. But what good is that going to do?
> 
> This is one of those type of fights that is like an unhealthy meal. We know it's bad for us but we've all indulged or do things we aren't supposed to do for whatever reason. If you think of this as tune up fight, it is possibly the best one ever made. I'll be watching for the shits and giggles. You will too.


Keep it coming, I'm so mad at this fight but reading posts like this makes me kind of brush it off and wait for the next fight.. I mean he is only like 23 or 24 right lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)




----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Keep it coming, I'm so mad at this fight but reading posts like this makes me kind of brush it off and wait for the next fight.. I mean he is only like 23 or 24 right lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Why are you upset? Everyone was expecting an easy fight for Canelo to keep him loose and busy before he jumps in the ring with Golovkin later this year. Since Canelo is allowed one soft touch, why not make the most money he possibly can, right?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I think this fight could be like Oscar vs B-Hop and Khan won't get up from the first good body shot he gets hit with.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> I think this fight could be like Oscar vs B-Hop and Khan won't get up from the first good body shot he gets hit with.


khan could very well win the first three or four rounds

khan could also very well get ktfo cold in the first three or four minutes.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I like Khan.

I like Canelo.

...but who even asked for this shit? The fight doesn't make much sense. Regardless of result, leaves more questions than answers.

Of course Khan has a shot - if he uses his feet and forces Canelo to lead. I doubt he does that, though. Would have rather seen Khan get in the mix at 147 than fight at Super-Canelo weight. Canelo should have defended the 160 strap at 160 (or dropped it) or fought a Charlo level guy at 154. He has everything to lose, Khan - not much. Makes you wonder if Khan is cashing out (or if his management is cashing him out).


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Khan missed out on 2 other big paydays, no way was he going to let this one go. From a business(which is what all this is about anyway) it makes perfect sense for Canelo as well..


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

atsch 'Nelo... 

Khan will fuckin die tho


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

theyre gonna put this shit on ppv too :rofl


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So is this gonna jump UFC 19024821093 for first event at the new T-Mobile Arena?


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

This reminds me of Pac vs DLH, it got panned by the fans, a guy moving up 2 weight classes taking on the golden boy of boxing. This won't be a blowout if you ask me, I bet Khan makes a decent account of himself.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> â€ª#â€ŽPray4Khanâ€¬


hahhhahahahhahhahahahaha

Well done.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

ChampionsForever said:


> This reminds me of Pac vs DLH, it got panned by the fans, a guy moving up 2 weight classes taking on the golden boy of boxing. This won't be a blowout if you ask me, I bet Khan makes a decent account of himself.


Not sure if serious.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> :-(


Sorry mate.I forgot the guy I mean drops the "n" at the end.
My bad.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> This reminds me of Pac vs DLH, it got panned by the fans, a guy moving up 2 weight classes taking on the golden boy of boxing. This won't be a blowout if you ask me, I bet Khan makes a decent account of himself.


Yeah, except it's nothing like it.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been away too long and I come back to this :lol: This is hilarious.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Plutus said:


> Not sure if serious.


Haha, I'm serious, although I'm no Nostradamus when it comes to boxing, I just think Khan and his footwork will highlight some of Canelos flaws, if Khan had any sort of a chin I'd even pick him to win, don't get me wrong, I think Canelo will KO Khan and in brutal fashion, but after maybe 6 or 7 rounds of good work by Khan. Let's not forget that Canelo is no Julian Jackson in the power stakes. He never once hurt Cotto who was always a blown up welterweight, and Cotto was stopped by Pac, and hurt at 140 by guys like Corley.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-i-around-165-pounds-canelo--100979

Khan wants to come in at 165 lbs. on fight night. He says that's his walking around weight. I hope Khan doesn't come in all bloated and shit.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> This reminds me of Pac vs DLH, it got panned by the fans, a guy moving up 2 weight classes taking on the golden boy of boxing. This won't be a blowout if you ask me, I bet Khan makes a decent account of himself.


You read my mind :good


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Khan and his father supposedly had all of the contact with GBP and they would go back and report to Haymon about the details. Here's what his dad said
> 
> Shah Khan explained to Sky Sports News HQ: "Amir always wanted a big fight and this is the reason he was chasing Floyd Mayweather, then Manny Pacquiao. After those guys, Alvarez is the guy out there. Amir wants the best fights, the big fights. Golden Boy [Promotions] got in touch with us and we were talking with [Amir's adviser] Al Haymon as well, and we all got together and made it happen. The fight was put to us and Amir has never ducked anybody. If it is a big fight, he stands up for it.
> http://www.boxingscene.com/khans-fa...r-up-canelo-shot--100975#sthash.aDMkA3QO.dpuf
> ...


Yep, which goes to show Al Haymon isn't the bad guy some fans make him out to be. He treats his fighters right. He appeared happy to take a back seat and let Khan explore other better avenues.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> This reminds me of Pac vs DLH, it got panned by the fans, a guy moving up 2 weight classes taking on the golden boy of boxing. This won't be a blowout if you ask me, I bet Khan makes a decent account of himself.


Khan is no Pacquiao. And Canelo is not a 35 year old Oscar fighting a division below his current weight. Canelo won't be drained at 152 like he was with Floyd. Khan's chin hasn't been tested since that Garcia left hook - he has been purposely matched with pillow punchers.

This has "cash out" written all over it. Canelo can bang, and Khan doesn't have the same intelligent movement Mayweather does. This is the myth in Khan's head, he thinks because he's younger than Floyd with a bit more hand speed it means he can do the job too. But it's Mayweather's economy of movement and angles he creates for counters which Khan is simply not capable of.

It would be a great win for Khan, no doubt! But rangier boxers like Trout and Lara have tried to box Canelo and have lost and these were far bigger guys. I can't see anything but KO8 or less for Canelo.

Looking forward to it though...Brook must be so annoyed, there goes his cash cow lol


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-i-around-165-pounds-canelo--100979
> 
> Khan wants to come in at 165 lbs. on fight night. He says that's his walking around weight. I hope Khan doesn't come in all bloated and shit.


Surely coming in at his natural weight is an advantage? He won't need to drain himself to make weight and he can focus on increasing power while hopefully keeping speed. I think people sleeping on Khan in this fight. Is absolutely no reason he can't outbox Canelo if he is on his game. He also changed his fighting style over the last couple years and think we could see him fight a smart fight.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I'm gonna enjoy this fight...short as it may be. Hopefully Khan doesn't die in the ring though.


A World without Amir Khan interviews...... :think


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> Surely coming in at his natural weight is an advantage? He won't need to drain himself to make weight and he can focus on increasing power while hopefully keeping speed. I think people sleeping on Khan in this fight. Is absolutely no reason he can't outbox Canelo if he is on his game. He also changed his fighting style over the last couple years and think we could see him fight a smart fight.


Dat chin tho


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Its a fun fight IMO, though everyone involved could be arrested for 'Conspiracy to commit murder'...

Theres fews ways of thinking for both fighters, Khan has nothing to lose...

A) Khan wanted a big fight in America he gets it now...

B) If he SOMEHOW beats Canelo he becomes THE man and Mayweather may come out of retirement for him...

C) If he loses, he has the excuses of 'I came up two weight classes he was too big, but I manned up'

For Canelo...

A) He needs a tune up before being of the few to MAN UP and face GGG, Khan is fast so he should give him a work out atleast...

B) He is facing GGG soon you cant criticise him for cherrypicking, especially for this amount of money and the fact he is fighting GGG...

C) A con though, if he LOSES though he will look stupid...


Khan box though, if he can avoid getting chinned he will make Canelo think and cause him a few problems... For a while lol But its not as one sided as people think...


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

just here to send my condolences to Amir Khan


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Khan box though, if he can avoid getting chinned he will make Canelo think and cause him a few problems... For a while lol But its not as one sided as people think...


Mayweather did that but he doesn't do the Gangnam Style dance every time you tag him.


----------



## verpeiler (Apr 28, 2014)

They should make it a double header with GGG vs Swift...


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Haha, I'm serious, although I'm no Nostradamus when it comes to boxing, I just think Khan and his footwork will highlight some of Canelos flaws, if Khan had any sort of a chin I'd even pick him to win, don't get me wrong, I think Canelo will KO Khan and in brutal fashion, but after maybe 6 or 7 rounds of good work by Khan. Let's not forget that Canelo is no Julian Jackson in the power stakes. He never once hurt Cotto who was always a blown up welterweight, and Cotto was stopped by Pac, and hurt at 140 by guys like Corley.


Khan is no Cotto, those punches that Cotto was taking were not light punches, I was fairly shocked he made the distance.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Surely coming in at his natural weight is an advantage? He won't need to drain himself to make weight and he can focus on increasing power while hopefully keeping speed. I think people sleeping on Khan in this fight. Is absolutely no reason he can't outbox Canelo if he is on his game. He also changed his fighting style over the last couple years and think we could see him fight a smart fight.


It's a law of diminishing returns. Making weight can be tough on the body if it's too extreme. But if it's not too extreme then you are going to have an advantage in the division you're fighting in. There's a reason fighters don't fight at their walkaround weight - because in terms of muscle mass they would be at a severe disadvantage against guys who will have greater muscle mass on fight night.

Canelo is reasonably comfortable making 155, especially as he's still quite young. But 152 clearly was too hard, and even 154 is starting to be a stretch. He'll blow up to around 172lb on fight night and that will be a lot of lean muscle mass. Khan may walk around at 160, but on fight night, that 160+ will not be all lean muscle mass unless he's been bulking up slowly for the last year.

He will be severely outgunned on the night and could get badly hurt considering his chinny reputation. There's a reason Floyd's people arranged the 152 catchweight and Floyd had fought at 154 a number of times already. Khan is in trouble I think


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I agree, Khan will be making a big mistake by bulking up to 165 in muscle. They should try their best to retain speed / stamina. As those are the attribute which will help them the most.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> It's a law of diminishing returns. Making weight can be tough on the body if it's too extreme. But if it's not too extreme then you are going to have an advantage in the division you're fighting in. There's a reason fighters don't fight at their walkaround weight - because in terms of muscle mass they would be at a severe disadvantage against guys who will have greater muscle mass on fight night.
> 
> Canelo is reasonably comfortable making 155, especially as he's still quite young. But 152 clearly was too hard, and even 154 is starting to be a stretch. He'll blow up to around 172lb on fight night and that will be a lot of lean muscle mass. Khan may walk around at 160, but on fight night, that 160+ will not be all lean muscle mass unless he's been bulking up slowly for the last year.
> 
> He will be severely outgunned on the night and could get badly hurt considering his chinny reputation. There's a reason Floyd's people arranged the 152 catchweight and Floyd had fought at 154 a number of times already. Khan is in trouble I think


khan hasnt been bulking up

amirs been waiting for 147s floyd or paq.

he took this fight because he just doenst give two fuks

khan has yet to prove that he is even an elite 147 let alone being in the ring with an elite 155


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> there is something limited about Canelo vs. a boxer, but will Khan be able to avoid his punch is the big thing. One thing is, Canelo stayed away from Floyd, and I wonder if Khan is quick and can stun Canelo, can he then win a decision. Khan's chin vs. Canelo power is not very dependable.


i actually like canelo but i dont think hes that good technically

the extra weight will help khan hold the shot, he'll have stronger legs,
also his fast hand and foot movement is going to cause canelo nightmares all day long..

cant forget virgin hunter will be on khan every round encouraging the clinch when he gets close too lol

i also think the extra weight will make khans training


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I understand what you're saying, but the last two times I've seen him visibly hurt, it wasn't really from him being overly aggressive. Those times were against Algieri and Julio Diaz.


Against Diaz he only got hurt in the 11th I think it was and that was because he tried to brawl after he got hit, sure he got dropped early, but that was all a balance issue, that being said, canelo is putting him to sleep, he'd put most ww away.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> i actually like canelo but i dont hes that good technically
> 
> the extra weight will help khan hold the shot, he'll have stronger legs,
> also his fast hand and foot movement is going to cause canelo nightmares all day long..
> ...


Khan's got good hand and foot speed, decent power and a lot of heart, but I wouldn't call him a good boxer technically. Peterson was better than him and I think he barely got past Algieri because of his greater speed/experience and Chris boxed better than him. Canelo is much better technically, in my opinion.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

at least we'll get a fairly definitive answer to the question of whose chin is worse between khan and kirkland


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

church11 said:


> at least we'll get a fairly definitive answer to the question of whose chin is worse between khan and kirkland












Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Breaking news: Kell 'The Special One' Brook vs Matthew 'Mack the knife' Macklin for the intercontinental silver northern final eliminator 157lb championship belt :hey


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Good point, fought a shit fight in Riverside rocky but then gave us some good match ups with really high quality or dangerous stuff...
> 
> Hope they continue that trend after this farce of a fight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Thanks for being honest and I want to give Canelo credit for what he did do hence people forgetting Garcia beat Khan and Lucas. He surprised me against Cotto but took a step back. Times like this I wish boxing did have a commission to say "Cut the shit, pick something better" somehow.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

techks said:


> He fought Josesito Lopez. TBF he fought Mayweather, Trout, Lara, Cotto so no one cared afterwards rightfully so. Khan does nothing and this 155 crap should end guy walks around basically a light heavyweight might bite him one day. Andrade or a Charlo would've been acceptable but Canelo should try to get used to the weight. Doubt he goes to Khan to GGG so I wont hold hope for GGG-Canelo fight in '16 sadly.


My thoughts too. Will watch this fight b/c I hate Khan, but I was disappointed with the fight. He should've just CW'd 157 w/ a MW. I never thought the GGG fight happened in 2016 and I was fine with that. I wanted a two fights @ 157 w/ "okay" (Rosado level) MW's and one fight @ 160 with a good MW (Jacobs, etc.) before GGG...so like 2 years.

Another fight at 155 indicates Canelo is just staying at his own division/JMW. I'm not mad about that but he'll have to surrender his belts. He's an excellent champion and fights all JMW. I'm hoping for Charlo/Andrade in September if possible.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan's dad says why Brook was passed over and they took Canelo... Basically Brook had a fight scheduled and they feel the fight will always be there, win or lose. This chance at Canelo was a one-time opportunity and they jumped at it.

http://www.boxingscene.com/khan-dad-explains-why-brook-passed-over-canelo-taken--101001

So basically what a lot of us thought.. Khan has nothing to lose.. If he loses he lost to someone way too big for him and he'll still have the Brook fight after he gets another win against a decent name. If he wins, it will be an amazing feat.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> i actually like canelo but i dont think hes that good technically
> 
> the extra weight will help khan hold the shot, he'll have stronger legs,
> also his fast hand and foot movement is going to cause canelo nightmares all day long..
> ...


Well he has to fight a great fight to win this. I don't see it, but I have not been great at picking winners the last 10 years. Khan better lift weights and bulk himself up a little. he will need it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Khan has nothing to lose(and no way to win), Canelo has nothing to gain (and will certainly win)

what a stupid fight that adds nothing to the sport. Just a nelo cherry pick for easy $$$$


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Wig said:


> Breaking news: Kell 'The Special One' Brook vs Matthew 'Mack the knife' Macklin for the intercontinental silver northern final eliminator 157lb championship belt :hey


Good fight

Not

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo gets an easy payday and an easy victory, a highlight-reel KO.

Golden Girl should be careful doing these types of matchups, Canelo might just fall in love with fighting smaller, glass jawed opponents.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Well he has to fight a great fight to win this. I don't see it, but I have not been great at picking winners the last 10 years. Khan better lift weights and bulk himself up a little. he will need it.


yea he needs to strengthen his legs and i think he will look proper ripped at the weight, bit like when he hit 147 against alexander he looked really good on the scales


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Well he has to fight a great fight to win this. I don't see it, but I have not been great at picking winners the last 10 years. Khan better lift weights and bulk himself up a little. he will need it.


Khan could drink Ariza and Memo shakes all through training camp and still be substantially smaller. It's just a bad fight for Khan. He's looked like shit at WW and now he's jumping over the good fighters/heavy hitters @ WW and fighting the best JMW in the world. No Canelo doesn't have 1-punch KO power, but he has iced guys like Kirkland - COLD. He's accumulative damage on Cotto, Angulo, and Lara (Lara ran like a girl for some reason) suggest he can hurt guys his own size pretty well.

Khan trying to hit that powerball lottery. Anything can happen in a fight but this is going to be Pac-DLH odds w/ the bookies


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

damn I missed the party here last night.

fight is a joke, Khan would give head for enough cash. And Canelo...smh..no shame


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Ridiculous matchup.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Is Khan selling his way out of the sport?
the last thing he needs-once again-is doing his chicken dance and being picked up from the canvas with glossy eyes.
this time he will bloat himself to fight against an opponent who will be above the light HW limit the night of the fight.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Perfect excuse for Canelo to say he is not ready for full middleweight yet having not fought any 'true' middleweights


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Would have liked to have seen Canelo step up to 160 and fight either Saunders or Eubank Jr to break into the weight and test himself.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

No worries! Canelito "wass BORN ready" for Amir.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chavez Sr is not impressed I've read in reports...

"With all due respect, Canelo's fight is an embarrassment to the middleweight division. A 140 [pounder] fighting at that weight [of 155]. It dishonours boxing. We all know who wins. That [fight] should not be allowed. The next fight for Chavez Jr. will be against Chris Algieri ."


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Chavez Jr, complaining about a weight disparity!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Chavez Jr, complaining about a weight disparity!


:lol: Yes i know

That was Sr btw...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/matthyss...101084?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Matthysse vs Herrera on the undercard


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm assuming they're trying to get to either Broner or Postol next. Herrera is high in the rankings to fight both, I think. Most likely, GBP is just trying to stack Canelo's undercard with names. It's a damn good fight.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

This bs about Khan not losing anything from this fight is total bs. He loses way more than Canelo. If he loses his career is over. Canelo still young n can come back n unlike Khan if he loses it ain't going to be by getting KTFO.

Khan's the one with the stacked options n is perfectly placed in boxings most lucrative n stacked division. If he loses its only going to be by getting KTFO n in turn he loses high profile or big money fights against Bradley, Garcia, Peterson, Thurman/Porter winner, AB, Brook. Then there's Cotto and Singh [If promoted right this potentially can dwarf any future Canelo fight with the whole Pakistan/India beef in terms of exposure to 1.5 billion peeps and $$$].

Every single one of those fights is much easier than a Canelo fight. Apart from Peterson, I would favour Khan against the rest.

On the other hand, losing to Khan ain't going to do much because Canelo has f all options anyway. 160 is a wasteland n 154lb apart from Lara are all prospects trying to make a name. In terms of big money at 154 it could poss be Andrade. 160lb + it's 97k n Chavez Jnr.

As for the names above. Andrade is the best poss option in terms of legacy n credibility if he clears out 154 but he's MIA. Chavez Jnr treats his career like a joke n is only famous because of his pops. 97k is busy fucking with bums while thinking he's the A side. Apart from potentially Andrade I see nothing out there for Canelo in terms of legacy. I think Canelo beats 97k but they'll shit on that win by calling 97k a bum n it's true because who the fuck has he beaten. This guys been pro for time n his best win is Murray ffs. 97k missed that boat when he ducked Ward.

Oscars proven he ain't stupid with this move. If there's no-one out there that offers serious credibility chase the $. Khan makes the most sense as it help continue the success of the Cotto PPV n it's another name on his record that casual fans will know. If he promotes this fight right by making Canelo come to the UK for a press tour and he beats Khan he's possibly brings three other names into the mix now they may not offer much credibility but in terms of $. Billy Joe, Eubank n even Brook could all be PPV fights on both sides of the Atlantic.

I feel for Canelo but is what it is. Dudes resume is solid n fucking stacked for a 25 year old, he's been though the fire n now that he's done the graft n got his name out there n proven his worth there's hardly anyone out there to tango with in n around his division who he can bounce names with n go up another level while breaking his own PPV records.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/matthyss...101084?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Matthysse vs Herrera on the undercard


Now this is a very good fight.

I'm seeing this at a bar or bww if this fight is on the undercard.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Geez...a guy goes away for a month and all hell breaks out in boxing! LOL!

This is an incredibly disappointing fight to be honest. A fringe top 5 WW fighting for the 160 World Title at 155?? Well, that crap aside, I don't completely count out Khan here. His movement us going to be a major key to his chances of winning. He throws combinations with speed and power, dare I say better at putting his punches together better than the young Alvarez. Of course, his chin and smaller size are major factors that will most definitely keep Alvarez as the rightful favorite.

My pick us Alvarez by KO, between rounds 6-8. But if Khan wants to win, he needs to take a page from Malignaggi's book (Against Broner) and try to keep the distance and keep moving. If he can do that, he might walk away the new World champ. Of course, the best of laid plans are only as good the executor. Interesting fight to say the least.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> This bs about Khan not losing anything from this fight is total bs. He loses way more than Canelo. If he loses his career is over. Canelo still young n can come back n unlike Khan if he loses it ain't going to be by getting KTFO.
> 
> Khan's the one with the stacked options n is perfectly placed in boxings most lucrative n stacked division. If he loses its only going to be by getting KTFO n in turn he loses high profile or big money fights against Bradley, Garcia, Peterson, Thurman/Porter winner, AB, Brook. Then there's Cotto and Singh [If promoted right this potentially can dwarf any future Canelo fight with the whole Pakistan/India beef in terms of exposure to 1.5 billion peeps and $$$].
> 
> ...


I respectfully reject your premise, as well as your entire argument.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good fight. Why should Canelo fight a legit fighter at 160 or 154, when he can fight a welterweight that'll bring in a lot of money.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Good fight. Why should Canelo fight a legit fighter at 160 or 154, when he can fight a welterweight that'll bring in a lot of money.


Give it a rest man... when you come here all bitter and angry...you're no better then a troll.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Which one of these fights would you be cool with?
> 
> James Kirkland vs Sergey Kovalev
> Amir Khan vs Gennady Golovkin
> ...


Oops I forgot to add Brook vs Golovkin. That'd be a really good fight there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Give it a rest man... when you come here all bitter and angry...you're no better then a troll.


"A man who stands for nothing will fall for anything" - Malcolm X


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> "A man who stands for nothing will fall for anything" - Malcolm X


You shouldn't quote Malcom X to justify your bitterness and hating. That's pretty low.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> You shouldn't quote Malcom X to justify your bitterness and hating. That's pretty low.


"If the fans are comfortable and okay with [Golovkin] fighting the level of competition that he's fighting - and I'm not taking anything away from those guys because they deserve credit for getting in there and doing their best - but the level that he's fought and what they're claiming him to be - if the fans and the writers are comfortable with that then that's just what it is and he's going to continue to fight that level of competition." - Andre Ward.

You can take that quote and the Malcolm X quote and do some contemplating.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> "If the fans are comfortable and okay with [Golovkin] fighting the level of competition that he's fighting - and I'm not taking anything away from those guys because they deserve credit for getting in there and doing their best - but the level that he's fought and what they're claiming him to be - if the fans and the writers are comfortable with that then that's just what it is and he's going to continue to fight that level of competition." - Andre Ward.
> 
> You can take that quote and the Malcolm X quote and* do some contemplating*.


Flomo's just bitter that a non-Flomo approved fighter is doing well.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> "If the fans are comfortable and okay with [Golovkin] fighting the level of competition that he's fighting - and I'm not taking anything away from those guys because they deserve credit for getting in there and doing their best - but the level that he's fought and what they're claiming him to be - if the fans and the writers are comfortable with that then that's just what it is and he's going to continue to fight that level of competition." - Andre Ward.
> 
> You can take that quote and the Malcolm X quote and do some contemplating.


You can cry and whine alone w/o me having to reply I suppose...my bad.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Flomo's just bitter that a non-Flomo approved fighter is doing well.


Like Kovalev?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Like Kovalev?


Kovalev never made the "mistake" of saying he would fight Floyd at 154.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Like Kovalev?


Embarrassing people still continue to act like Floyd is the reason fans dislike someone. Shows you the basic level of thinking of some..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Kovalev never made the "mistake" of saying he would fight Floyd at 154.


Martinez did, but he turned out to be one of my favorite fighters :think


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Martinez did, but he turned out to be one of my favorite fighters :think


Didn't Lara call out Floyd after beating Ishe Smith? :huh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Didn't Lara call out Floyd after beating Ishe Smith? :huh


:lol: he sure did. Damn I must hate him too.

"I want Floyd for my next fight," said Lara, 31, of Mayweather, who promotes Smith and was in attendance. "He's the best pound-for-pound, and I want to find the best."
http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...-smith-calls-out-floyd-mayweather-jr#/slide/1


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: he sure did. Damn I must hate him too.
> 
> "I want Floyd for my next fight," said Lara, 31, of Mayweather, who promotes Smith and was in attendance. "He's the best pound-for-pound, and I want to find the best."
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...-smith-calls-out-floyd-mayweather-jr#/slide/1


But you do hate him, remember you're just acting like you're a Lara fan because he called out GGG. Well, at least according to some on here... atsch


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oops I forgot to add Brook vs Golovkin. That'd be a really good fight there.


You are a total fuckhead.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: he sure did. Damn I must hate him too.
> 
> "I want Floyd for my next fight," said Lara, 31, of Mayweather, who promotes Smith and was in attendance. "He's the best pound-for-pound, and I want to find the best."
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...-smith-calls-out-floyd-mayweather-jr#/slide/1


Total!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Total!


They came to have a two man circle jerk in an old thread....give them a break! ;-)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You are a total fuckhead.


What you mad about G?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

It's a disgraceful fight and not any better than what Canelo was doing with Khan.

The only thing they can argue is that Brook is bigger and will handle the weight jump a lot better. But having already seen what a farce Canelo-Khan was and criticising them for it, they look very very bad in choosing to do this. At least Khan was experienced at the top level and could handle his own in some aspects. Kell, however, has fought just one world level opponent throughout his entire career. They've barely been confident enough to challenge lesser men their own size, never mind a pound-for-pound talent that's the hardest puncher in the game and is two weight divisions bigger.

It's an admirable precedence that Khan and co have set, but it's one born out of frustration and desperation more than anything. And the A-side guys are happy to exploit and take advantage of it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brook will get slaughtered. You think he'll win 3 rounds vs Golovkin before bedtime really?


----------

